# Have you ever gotten a nasty look from people because you didnt rescue your dog ?



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I dropped by my wife's workplace today to give her lunch, after that me and Ace went to petco like 2 stores away. there were an adoption thing and there were 7 dogs available for adoption . some of dogs went nuts when they see Ace idk why and the handlers were no better either.. they gave me really nasty look like they dont want me to be there at all. The lady at the end told me to go away cause the one she had with her hate other dogs.. I understand if rescueing is a nice thing to do but why gotta hate on people who dont rescue..?


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

My parents have done both rescue and buy from a breeder over the years and someone always has an opinion.
We have met people that hated our choice to have a pure breed Vizsla and black lab stating, "You are the problem with dog breeding in the world."
Then the flip side of people looking down on our mutts saying, "How do you expect them to behave/ be good for anything with all that different breed mixing?"

Can't please everyone I suppose.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

CDR Shep Mama said:


> , "You are the problem with dog breeding in the world."


My co worker told me that.....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ace GSD said:


> I dropped by my wife's workplace today to give her lunch, after that me and Ace went to petco like 2 stores away. there were an adoption thing and there were 7 dogs available for adoption . some of dogs went nuts when they see Ace idk why and the handlers were no better either.. they gave me really nasty look like they dont want me to be there at all. The lady at the end told me to go away cause the one she had with her hate other dogs.. I understand if rescueing is a nice thing to do but why gotta hate on people who dont rescue..?


Your post isn't making sense to your question. How did they know you bought from a breeder instead of rescuing? There is not anything in here about them snarking over your dog being from a breeder.

As far as the woman with the dog that "hates other dogs", then she either needs to have superior control or SHE is the one that needs to go away. I can take Jax anywhere, she hates other dogs, and I don't need to tell people to go away. I control my surroundings.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Your post isn't making sense to your question. How did they know you bought from a breeder instead of rescuing? There is not anything in here about them snarking over your dog being from a breeder.
> 
> As far as the woman with the dog that "hates other dogs", then she either needs to have superior control or SHE is the one that needs to go away. I can take Jax anywhere, she hates other dogs, and I don't need to tell people to go away. I control my surroundings.


Lol im sorry im a really bad story teller and even a worse write hahha. I guess i skipped the whole conversation.... i was chatting with one of the lady with a cute 6 months old pit mix... i said i wish mine was that calm at 6 months old so one thing lead to another i told them i got Ace as a puppy from a breeder then the atmosphere shifted...so i feel awkward and just left.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

that's to bad. Some, only some, rescue people are like that. I have many friends in rescue that would never behave that way. They may believe in only adopting but they don't force their choices on others.

I wouldn't feel awkward if I were you. You did nothing wrong by buying from a breeder. It's your choice. If they want to be jerks about it, it's on them.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> I dropped by my wife's workplace today to give her lunch, after that me and Ace went to petco like 2 stores away. there were an adoption thing and there were 7 dogs available for adoption . some of dogs went nuts when they see Ace idk why and the handlers were no better either.. they gave me really nasty look like they dont want me to be there at all. The lady at the end told me to go away cause the one she had with her hate other dogs.. I understand if is a nice thing to do but why gotta hate on people who don't rescue..?


Well, I tried to put myself in this ladies situation to see what her problem was. Here's what I got. "Some of the dogs went nuts when they see Ace and the handlers were no better either".

So, there are people there trying to adopt out dogs. It is unlikely the people and dogs have professional training and a bond or working experience with each other. They have a limited time to try get these dogs adopted, they want to show them at their best and these dogs may die if they do not get lucky on that day. Then here you come. 

Most people would have quickly seen that they should remove their dog from the area immediately if it was causing disruption to their efforts. Did you? Apparently not, if the lady had to tell you. 

I don't understand how you got "why gotta hate on people who don't rescue" out of any of what happened.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would ask these people if they would like it if all dogs would revert to mutts. 

Really, do they only want mutts to exist in the dog world?

If they say yes, then you will at least know where they are coming from.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Stonevintage said:


> Most people would have quickly seen that they should remove their dog from the area immediately if it was causing disruption to their efforts. Did you? Apparently not, if the lady had to tell you.


I would not have gone near the adoption event with my dog, much less tried to chat them up. If I saw the dogs getting upset as we approached I would have taken a route inside as far away form the dogs I could. 

I was at the groomer today to get Kaleb's nails trimmed. There was a couple there picking up there dogs. I took Kaleb to the other side of the waiting area as soon as I realized a few dogs would be brought out. Their dog reacted to Kaleb, but Kaleb just sat still looking at them. One of their dogs slipped out of the collar. Kaleb just stayed, but if I had stayed in the chairs closer to them....then who knows. I try to avoid having issues while out with my dogs.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> I don't understand how you got "why gotta hate on people who don't rescue" out of any of what happened.


Because you were not there


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I have purchased from a breeder. My current dogs and my late, Annie, are/were shelter dogs. I love all my pets - wherever they came from. I don't care where other people got their dogs. I don't know why they'd care where I got mine.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

PETA mentality...
You are evil because you bought your dog.
Usually just ignore them.
If they press me I may say my bit.

But there is a big BUT... They were trying to rehome the dogs... One of the dogs, obviously was not ok with your dogs presence.. Not socialised with strange dogs maybe..
A bad showing may influence his ability to get a home..


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Acquaintances of mine that work with rescues have handed it to me both ways. Once when I purchased Indie from a reputable breeder - to stack the deck in my favor when it comes to health and temperament (so far doing great with both). I had it handed to me again when I got my cats - all shelter cats - those that worked with or for the shelters I did not use were upset because I went elsewhere. Geez. These people work for the same employer as me, but I try to avoid them as much as possible. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Once upon a time, I walked a dog into PetsMart, and they had a cat rescue event going on there. The woman running it was a trip and a half. She ORDERED me away with my dog. LOL. 

Yeah, cats can be afraid of dogs, and I get that. But if you don't want dogs to be near where you are, then don't be in the aisle right in front of the main and only entrance/exit. 

She wasn't hating on me because I did not rescue my dog though. It was just because I had a dog there, and she was nervous about it, maybe a little breed bias going on, but not necessarily. 

I think that what you have to understand with rescue events is that they are trying to find homes for a number of dogs. The dogs aren't always polished. Some of them may be a bit reactive, and some of them may really go to pieces if some yayhoo who thinks everyone loves his Pookie is going to walk right up to the dog, and if Pookie does do something it is going to be bad for everyone. 

My guess is the lady should've been a little more diplomatic. She probably was to the first couple of dozen people who brought their dogs right up to their area. But after a while the dogs are stressed, and the people are stressed, and sometimes diplomacy goes out the window. Let's give her the benefit of the doubt. She was just trying to protect the dogs she was responsible for.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

In this situation, I agree with others that she was probably just concerned about the impression that was being given off about the dog she was handling. You were likely just the straw that broke the camel's back, not much personal against you.

That said, I've definitely run into some crazy people who have seethed and screamed at me for buying my dog. One woman went so far as to say I didn't deserve to own any dog if I was willing to buy from a breeder. All this while my well-trained, exercised, raw fed, completely happy and in my home for the rest of his life dog sits in a heel by my side. I know most are not at all like that. But I've certainly hit some crazies.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I volunteer at a rescue and I purchased my dog from a breeder. They know I have a GSD, they have not asked where I got it and I don't volunteer the information. I'm not there to get in a debate or to discuss my dog at length. I'm there to help the rescue dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, let's turn it around folks, have we ever given someone a nasty look for where they bought their dog. 

I did. 

I was in a puppy class that my vet put on, and this woman who works at our local shelter, told me she bought her dog from a pet store, but that she would NEVER go to a breeder. Uh, ok. Whatever. My face probably reflected some of what I was thinking. I mean, how can you work at a shelter and buy a dog from a pet store? Oh well, I guess it takes all kinds.

She told me she had a pack of 13, and I am guessing most breeders would find a reason not to sell another dog to her anyway.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I've had the opposite. I've had people ask me where I got mine and then the whole rescues come with baggage, you don't know their history and of course they must have a puppy and not an older dog, blah blah blah. I don't care where people get their dogs and I don't care about what they think as far as mine go.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't judge where people get their dogs. I do judge how people treat their dogs.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

trcy said:


> i don't judge where people get their dogs. I do judge how people treat their dogs.


^^^^yes


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Is there any standard or guidelines for dogs that viable for adoption ? Cause they had the thing in front of PETCO where people sometime bring their dog or cat in and one of the dog was extremely aggressive . Can a dog be avaiable for adoption although it would kill another dog as long as its not aggressive to human ? So basically i can adopt if i dont have another dog and have no plan to add another dog.


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

selzer said:


> Ok, let's turn it around folks, have we ever given someone a nasty look for where they bought their dog.


Guilty.

On multiple accounts, admittedly.

I am a big fan of rescues, and a big fan of good breeders that breed for health, temperament, and overall the betterment of a breed. However, I struggle to withhold judgement when a person walks in with a five week old "purebred" GSD with the curly tail and several white patches that scoff at the breeders who charge thousands for their dogs when they got their puppy at a steal for $400. All german shepherds are created equal, after all. 
Or the lady that proudly declared that she had bred her year old, high anxiety, allergic-to-life, neurotic goldendoodle with the doodle next door because they wanted a second one and she's just SOOO cute, and puppies are just SOOO expensive to buy, so why not make some and make some extra cash in the process? :headbang:

I've definitely felt the hate of owning a purebred. During a walk with my Aussie I was outright compared to a puppy mill. Because buying from a reputable breeder is the same thing, didn't you know. 
I haven't felt any burn from having a rescue, besides the occasional comment such as, "She's really well behaved for a reserve dog". 
I wuss out with my Dutchie sometimes. In the nine months have I've had him, only one person has recognized his breed. Everyone else just assumes he's a mutt.. and I'll happily go along with it if it will spare me the criticism


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

trcy said:


> Originally Posted by Stonevintage View Post
> 
> Most people would have quickly seen that they should remove their dog from the area immediately if it was causing disruption to their efforts. Did you? Apparently not, if the lady had to tell you.
> 
> ...


This!
What is the purpose of making those dogs, that were in a difficult situation and stressed out, look bad? Maybe instead of judging their handling skills you could have helped and done a better job.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I had my name in at all 3 area shelters for a rescue GSD. There were none that became available so I purchased from a breeder. I wanted a purebred because I need each and every quality the GSD can possess. It is iffy IMHO to adopt a GSD/mix if you don't know what the other breed(s) are (for train ability purposes). GSD's are a handful enough for me without throwing in some Husky,Mal, hound or heaven forbid terrier into the mix. 

This is my last dog due to my age. I have the perfect dog for me. If the PETA people want to rant, let them. If the rescues want to turn down perfectly good applicants, let them.Thankfully, they are the minority and we can avoid contact with them if we so desire. Every group needs someone to oppose or hate (they think). They were people with great intentions which have allowed themselves to become overly judgmental and are now hurting the very cause they serve.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I've heard disappointment in their voices when I didn't "rescue" but got a dog from a breeder. They're entitled. And they can get another dog from a rescue, humane society, pound if they want. I've had several over the years and they were all great dogs. Right now I have two PBs - from a breeder.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It really is none of anyone's business how the dog was acquired. We really do not have to answer the question. We could just give them a super offended look, like they asked us if our kid was natural, or how much money we make. 

It is pretty common place for people to say, "gee, what a nice dog, where'd you get him?" We could answer that with, "Are you looking for a dog?" instead of blurting out that we got them from xyz breeder.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ace GSD said:


> Is there any standard or guidelines for dogs that viable for adoption ? Cause they had the thing in front of PETCO where people sometime bring their dog or cat in and one of the dog was extremely aggressive . Can a dog be avaiable for adoption although it would kill another dog as long as its not aggressive to human ? So basically i can adopt if i dont have another dog and have no plan to add another dog.


It depends on the individual shelter/rescue and their policies. But yes, I know of shelters that will place dog aggressive dogs. I have a shelter dog (APBT mix) that will kill cats, and probably other dogs if given a chance.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Not a nasty look but the conversation immediately stops when I tell them that my dog has never experienced misery in her life. 
People love heroic stories and to adopt "abused" dogs. The word "rescue" has de-valuated. it seems like every re-homed dog has now been rescued. 
I have helped many foster dogs but only one I consider to be rescued: a young emaciated female Lab, removed from her 3 week old pups and dying in the pound from mastitis and an uterine infection. They called me before putting her down. I hurried over there so she could die in peace with me but the vet was able to save her. She was adopted a few months later and is now 14 years old. To me that is a true rescue.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Having only read the OP: Don't get me started. I've gotten so much judgment from people that I've pretty much decided rescue orgs will never get another dime from me or another hour of volunteered time.

I've had people lecture me on how I'm putting needles in the forelegs of shelter dogs. I've had people gush over my puppy and then ask, "Where did you rescue her from?" and then give me dirty looks when I say I did not. I've had people tell me to my face they judge me for not rescuing. I've heard a ton of crap over the last two years and gotten more nasty looks than I can count.

It soured me on the entire movement. I no longer consider rescuing a virtue. It's a fine thing to do and I am not against people doing it, but when I hear "s/he rescues animals" it is no longer an automatic tick in the "pro" column. It's just sort of there unless they start judging me and then it's filed under "con."


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Stonevintage said:


> Well, I tried to put myself in this ladies situation to see what her problem was. Here's what I got. "Some of the dogs went nuts when they see Ace and the handlers were no better either".
> 
> So, there are people there trying to adopt out dogs. It is unlikely the people and dogs have professional training and a bond or working experience with each other. They have a limited time to try get these dogs adopted, they want to show them at their best and these dogs may die if they do not get lucky on that day. Then here you come.
> 
> ...


In the OP's defense, I've seen dogs at pet stores lose their minds when they see my dog walking by my side. Just on sight. She is friendly, but I don't assume it's okay to let her near other dogs unless I have the handler's permission and the dog seems relaxed and friendly. I'm a careful handler and try to keep her moving quickly if we have to get past a dog to go about our business. I've still seen dogs just go nuts when they see mine. There was one dog at the store just this weekend that went berserk when it saw mine. My dog was sitting at my side about ten feet away, not even looking at this other dog. The handler wasn't an entitled jerk, so he corrected the dog and I threw him an apologetic glance and moved my dog out of sight. But objectively we weren't wrong or disruptive to stand in the same aisle ten feet away to look at something I needed to buy.

So having experienced this myself, I tend to cut the OP a break.


----------



## iluvmygsds (Jun 12, 2012)

I have volunteered with 4 different rescues in my area. Fostered,rescued and helped place many cats and dogs over the past 15 years. Everyone i have volunteered with has known about my 2 germans one 6 yrs and the other almost 5. None have judged me but all have questioned me. I was open about them coming from a breeder and having them since they were both 6 weeks old. I can tell you i am the one the groups use to dog test the cats to know if they are dog friendly..... kinda crazy but my dogs have been around cats their whole lives and are beyond patient with them. I guess it depends on the rescue. .....and the dog.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Pax8 said:


> In this situation, I agree with others that she was probably just concerned about the impression that was being given off about the dog she was handling. You were likely just the straw that broke the camel's back, not much personal against you.
> 
> That said, I've definitely run into some crazy people who have seethed and screamed at me for buying my dog. One woman went so far as to say I didn't deserve to own any dog if I was willing to buy from a breeder. All this while my well-trained, exercised, raw fed, completely happy and in my home for the rest of his life dog sits in a heel by my side. I know most are not at all like that. But I've certainly hit some crazies.


You should of replied that you are a dog trainer and add more value than most people who adopt a dog.

Creating human dog bonds and training is probably one of the best preventative measures against abandoning dogs!

Your dog is well off... And you are not adding to the problem, but actively making it better.

The ignorance of some people is bewildering...
I mean what are the chances your well trained dog would ever be abandoned..

Ridiculous.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I had two wonderful dogs from a breeder and fostered and rescued many. None of the rescues I volunteered for made negative comments about the dogs I got from a breeder. On the other hand, I got countless disparaging comments from people when I was walking or showing rescues. Belittling comments about heir looks, ears, color, size, something was found to put the animal down. And certainly the negative, condescending attitude of the people came across.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

If I chose to spend a lot of money at a breeder to get a pure-bred papered dog, that is MY business. I have nothing but admiration for people who rescue and find homes for dogs and cats. I have gotten almost all my cats from the Humane Society but where and how I chose to get any of my pets and anyone wants to stick their opinion in my face, they can go to Hades.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Ace GSD said:


> Lol im sorry im a really bad story teller and even a worse write hahha. I guess i skipped the whole conversation.... i was chatting with one of the lady with a cute 6 months old pit mix... i said i wish mine was that calm at 6 months old so one thing lead to another i told them i got Ace as a puppy from a breeder then the atmosphere shifted...so i feel awkward and just left.


Ok, this makes more sense. I was like Jax and was confused.

I can't speak for this person, or this rescue group, but I know at the adoption events I go to we never try to make people feel unwelcome. We've had plenty of people with dogs from breeders who come to look, ask about adoption, etc.

We also have way to many people who do NOT control their dogs. Case in point. We had one dog this past Sunday who loves people and hates cats (like I will kill you and eat you cat....) and is selective of other dogs in her space. She is fine with the male we had, didn't care for the puppies, and had nice meet and greets with plenty of dogs we were polite. There were just as many dogs who's owners let them just run up to her and get in her face and then would not pull them back.

I'll only back myself into a corner so far before I'll tell you to please back away with your dog.

I'm sorry that you had a bad experience. Not all groups are like that, but there are extremes on the rescue end just as their are on the non rescue end. :/

I've found many people lack balance.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

selzer said:


> Once upon a time, I walked a dog into PetsMart, and they had a cat rescue event going on there. The woman running it was a trip and a half. She ORDERED me away with my dog. LOL.
> 
> *Yeah, cats can be afraid of dogs, and I get that. But if you don't want dogs to be near where you are, then don't be in the aisle right in front of the main and only entrance/exit. *
> 
> ...



She may not have had a choice. Petsmart has certain guidelines and rules that have to be followed.

I know that our Petsmart that we go to we have to basically do what they say if we set up inside the store. During good warm weather we set up outside, but inside we have to set up where they tell us to. 

We have cats up at Petsmart in their cat room. We have to use their cleaning products and whatever cat food they give us. We cannot bring in our own stuff. I don't know why, thats just how it is.

If we don't like it, then we are welcome to take out animals and not come back. :/


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Ace GSD said:


> Is there any standard or guidelines for dogs that viable for adoption ? Cause they had the thing in front of PETCO where people sometime bring their dog or cat in and one of the dog was extremely aggressive . Can a dog be avaiable for adoption although it would kill another dog as long as its not aggressive to human ? So basically i can adopt if i dont have another dog and have no plan to add another dog.


To answer your question. It depends on if the group is a shelter or a rescue. Petco and Petsmart around here work with a lot of high kill intake shelters on a routine basis. They work with rescues to of course.

Typically (I can't speak for all of course) what *should* be done, and what we do (the shelter I volunteer with) is pick the best possible dogs to put the money into up front to take to the events. All dogs (and cats) have to be spayed/neutered/shots/wormed/microchiped/heatworm tested before they can go. On the plus side, these dogs/cats are now safe, because the money has been used up front to get them up for adoption. (dogs/cats at shelter don't have any of that done until someone pays for adoption)

The only thing we look for is how people friendly they are. Unless they are psycho crazy and uncontrollable around other animals then we work with it and do the best we can. Like with Lucy, the dog mentioned in previous post. She was fine so long as rude dogs weren't "all up in her grill" (lol) in which case, if they were then she would react. Standing a few feet away from her? She was fine. 

We just make sure to really stress what she needs and doesn't need in a home. Being an intake shelter it's first come first serve and we can't really turn people away. (the city doesn't like it, even if in best interest of dog/cat).

Thankfully we've never had anyone actually ignore us when we say one of our animals can't be in a home with other dogs/cats.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

RebelGSD said:


> I had two wonderful dogs from a breeder and fostered and rescued many. None of the rescues I volunteered for made negative comments about the dogs I got from a breeder. On the other hand, I got countless disparaging comments from people when I was walking or showing rescues. Belittling comments about heir looks, ears, color, size, something was found to put the animal down. And certainly the negative, condescending attitude of the people came across.


This is very different from what I have experienced. Was this recent?

I ask because I had a purebred from a breeder growing up, and I don't recall rescue being the strongly preferred norm. In fact, I don't remember either being the strongly preferred norm. You had your dog, and your neighbor had theirs, and as long as nobody barked too much everybody was cool.

Now? Oh my goodness. Holy paradigm shift, Batman! It is the TREND to have rescued and your real claim to status is whether you got your dog out of a bad situation and was s/he a hard luck case. It's like a bizarre canine Four Yorkshiremen sketch. My breeder pup is right out because the greatest adversity she's ever faced is having to make do with sweet potato treats rather than peanut butter ones.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

*Damned If You Do and Damned If You Don't*

In Southern California, the capital of Political Correctness, its not whether you rescue but whether you rescue the right kind of dog. My next door neighbors have a couple of rescued cats, a rescued rabbit and a rescued Pitbull named Charley, who is the sweetest, gentlest dog. People who don't know the couple tell them they shouldn't have a purebred Pitbull, they should have rescued instead. When told Charley is a rescue the owners are told they rescued the wrong kind of dog. 

Lady down the street has three rescued GSD's. With a lot of work and love the first two are awesome and she is working on the third. But that does not stop the purebred zealots from criticizing her and her dogs as being inferior or the PETA types who think she should have rescued. When told they are rescues again its the wrong kind of dog. 

Many, many years ago I rescued a very sick wolf-husky hybrid puppy. After spending a small fortune getting him healthy he turned out to be the best and smartest dog I have ever had. When I took him down to the City's Community Day at the Park, where people are encouraged to bring their family and pets for a BBQ and meeting people from the community I got nothing but grief. The PETA zealots said he should be killed and not rescued and the purebred zealots told me that next time I should save my money and get a real dog. This as their 85-90 lb Fritz Von Vranken Von Rictoven was dragging them across the park growling and barking at everyone and everything totally out of control. 

So my advice echoes what someone else said, love your dogs no matter how you acquired them and don't worry about what others think or say.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My dogs get admired a lot when I'm out with them, so I'm used to the "where did you get him/her" comments. I take it literally, saying that Keefer came from Oregon and Halo came from Connecticut, which is absolutely true. Usually, that ends the conversation. If someone pressed for details, I'd probably provide them since I don't think there's anything wrong with buying from a breeder vs a rescue or shelter. It's a personal choice - no more, no less. But I don't feel the need to volunteer information to total strangers either.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I think that those adoption events can be tricky because you can't really take the dogs away to destress them very easily. Perhaps the lady had already had several unpleasant experiences during the day and was in a foul mood.

I haven't experienced any negativity either way outside of online conversations. The people who learn Gypsy is from a shelter are typically shocked and wonder why someone would give up a dog like that (hint: behavioral problems) and the people who know I'm getting my next puppy from a breeder mostly caution me about bad hips in a well-meaning way.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Kaimeju said:


> I think that those adoption events can be tricky because you can't really take the dogs away to destress them very easily. Perhaps the lady had already had several unpleasant experiences during the day and was in a foul mood.


That might be the case, and I can even be understanding of that to an extent because we all have it happen to us. But it's on her to manage that, not store customers. This lady was in a very public-facing situation, and it's not to her benefit or more importantly, to the dogs' benefit, to come across as being rude or angry.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When I take my dog(s) to a big box pet store and they have an adoption event going, I give those folks a wide berth. ONLY because I know that they are volunteers, not getting paid a dime to try to find homes for the animals they are show casing. 

Some of the folks are fosters and are actually there evaluating their dogs in that environment. Those dogs aren't ready to be adopted. 

Why would I want to do anything to upset the apple cart at Petco? 

FWIW - I currently have dogs from breeders and dogs that were rescued. I don't care how others feel about my decisions. They don't pay my bills.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Lilie said:


> When I take my dog(s) to a big box pet store and they have an adoption event going, I give those folks a wide berth. ONLY because I know that they are volunteers, not getting paid a dime to try to find homes for the animals they are show casing.
> 
> Some of the folks are fosters and are actually there evaluating their dogs in that environment. Those dogs aren't ready to be adopted.
> 
> Why would I want to do anything to upset the apple cart at Petco?


Sure, and I'm not implying that I go out of my way to be anything but courteous or that anyone else should be anything but courteous.

I do think when the berth set forth by the store by definition can't be that wide, then it isn't really the responsibility of the store customer to manage the volunteer's mood when successive dogs pass too close for said volunteer's liking because there really isn't any other way into the store, or any other way for said customer to get into the aisle to buy what they came to purchase.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

WateryTart said:


> I do think when the berth set forth by the store by definition can't be that wide, then it isn't really the responsibility of the store customer...


Totally agree! I think the thought behind setting up near the entrance is to allow some interaction with the folks & animals that come through the doors. (Not to mention draw in potential adopters!) 

I've seen dogs with problems settling set up as far away from the door as possible. I just don't see any point in standing there and agitating everyone. Even if it's just a crate full of screaming puppies !

Personally, I don't stop and chat with the folks there if I have a dog(s) in tow, especially if they are having a difficult time with a specific animal.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Totally agree! I think the thought behind setting up near the entrance is to allow some interaction with the folks & animals that come through the doors. (Not to mention draw in potential adopters!)
> 
> I've seen dogs with problems settling set up as far away from the door as possible. I just don't see any point in standing there and agitating everyone. Even if it's just a crate full of screaming puppies !
> 
> Personally, I don't stop and chat with the folks there if I have a dog(s) in tow, especially if they are having a difficult time with a specific animal.


I don't either, I walk past as quickly as I can, giving reminders to my dog to "leave it" because she inevitably wants to meet and greet. After the "leave it," and any praise for a prompt response, I throw in, "That puppy is too busy to play with you" which usually gets at least a grin out of the volunteer.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

*Upset the apple cart at Petco?*

First I have no problem with shelters or rescue organizations having adoption days at big box stores. But like WateryTart I fail to see how it is the customers fault that it is not organized to show the potential adoptees at their best. 

Within the last month I went to Petsmart to purchase some supplies for my new puppy. I had NO dog with me - repeat ZERO dog accompanied me. Whether it was Petsmart employees, Rescue staff or some other MENSA reject, they set up a double row of crates 2 high (I think there were some single cages on tables holding smaller dogs but don't remember) down the main aisle into the store. Everyone coming in the store had to run the gauntlet of barking, howling whining dogs. Not all the dogs but enough of them and it was not their fault. At this particular store the grooming, Vet clinic (Banfield) and dog training sections are at the back of the store so anyone bringing their dog in for any of those services had to go by the rescue dogs. Not the customers fault. Lady running the rescue was giving everyone the evil eye yelling at customers to move along which it looked like they were trying to do, but due to the set up it was a little tight. All in all I don't see how this helps the rescue dogs nor potential adopters, and yelling at the customers does not seem to do them or Petsmart any good. The nearby Petco has adoption days too but puts the rescue dogs away from the main aisle and on the opposite side of the store from the grooming section. 

All I am saying is that its not the customers fault and I resent being blamed if the whole adoptions process does not go well.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is why everyone should own a difficult to manage dog at least once in their lifetime. Then they will remember and stay out of the way of people and animals who are stressed. 

Petco and PetsMart are in the business to make money and there is NOTHING wrong with that. They have overhead, loans, employees to pay, and goods to display. Trying to find the room to set up a bunch of people and pets in order to try and find them homes is commendable. But we ALL, have to be a little accommodating. The store is setting them up somewhere, where they could have had their own products or services. The rescue group is manned by people who are volunteering their time and bringing animals to try to get them a good home. The customers may be a little inconvenienced by seeing critters in a pet store. They could feel a bit squished, or maybe they feel a little put out when the rescue representative ran out of positive energy and is being a bit tetchy with everyone and everything. 

Remember, that for every one of us who can step back and give everyone the benefit of the doubt, there are probably 10 or 20 customers who haven't a clue, and are going to take their crazy dog right up to where the cats are in their boxes, saying "Look Huey, looky the wittle kitties." Or customers who go to the store employee and complain about how they moved whatever to bring those whining, diseased mutts in here again. And so on and so forth. Dog people -- those of us who go to shows, or work at training dogs for something, or do rescue, or have a service dog, or sit on internet forums typing away. We should be the ones who will give them a wide berth without being asked, even if it means walking a few more aisles, or moving quickly to get out of their way; we should be the ones that let the frustration roll off, because we know they are probably having a stressful day; we should be the ones to thank the store for letting the group come in and hopefully get some animals adopted. We can maybe change someone's day by being cheerful, and saying thank you. Because we are dog people. We understand, and we want the critters to find homes.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Petcos and Petsmarts are on my list of places to avoid.....


SuperG


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't mean to be argumentative, but maybe I was not clear in my description of this particular event, at this particular Petsmart. I would have been happy to be accommodating and go a few aisles over except I didn't have that opportunity. It was not possible to even enter the store without running the gauntlet. Not fair to the rescue dogs and certainly not fair to the customers who want nothing more than to make their purchases or drop their dogs off for grooming or see the vet. Of course we would all like to see as many of these rescue dogs find a forever home as possible so why set them up in an impossible situation? I'm sorry but I can't give Petsmart a pass on this because they have overhead to meet. IF as according to another poster they make the decision on where the rescue people set up aren't they part of the problem? Its not rocket science to realize that its best for everyone to move the rescue group slightly off to the side so customers can accommodate them and go around. That way the Rescue group staff and customers aren't so frustrated and the poor dogs have a better chance at being adopted. And you don't have to be a dog person to use your brain although that and an infinite amount of patience helps.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Palydyn said:


> Don't mean to be argumentative, but maybe I was not clear in my description of this particular event, at this particular Petsmart. I would have been happy to be accommodating and go a few aisles over except I didn't have that opportunity. It was not possible to even enter the store without running the gauntlet. Not fair to the rescue dogs and certainly not fair to the customers who want nothing more than to make their purchases or drop their dogs off for grooming or see the vet. Of course we would all like to see as many of these rescue dogs find a forever home as possible so why set them up in an impossible situation? I'm sorry but I can't give Petsmart a pass on this because they have overhead to meet. IF as according to another poster they make the decision on where the rescue people set up aren't they part of the problem? Its not rocket science to realize that its best for everyone to move the rescue group slightly off to the side so customers can accommodate them and go around. That way the Rescue group staff and customers aren't so frustrated and the poor dogs have a better chance at being adopted. And you don't have to be a dog person to use your brain although that and an infinite amount of patience helps.


I know exactly what you mean.....it's all about exposure....and the knuckleheads running the rescue exhibit should have thought this through...if Petsmart limits them as to the area they have to set up..and it is not conducive for the dogs as well as inherently being problematic...the rescue group should have simply said "no thank you" and set up at another location. I always enjoy the rescue groups when I see them set up at different venues....most always they have more smarts than what you are describing. I am hopeful, that what you saw is the exception rather than the rule.


SuperG


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

SuperG said:


> I know exactly what you mean.....it's all about exposure....and the knuckleheads running the rescue exhibit should have thought this through...if Petsmart limits them as to the area they have to set up..and it is not conducive for the dogs as well as inherently being problematic...the rescue group should have simply said "no thank you" and set up at another location. I always enjoy the rescue groups when I see them set up at different venues....most always they have more smarts than what you are describing. I am hopeful, that what you saw is the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> 
> SuperG


I guess the rescue "knuckleheads", "mensa rejects", "incompetent handlers" etc., whatever names the rescue people were called in these threads are just cannot ever live up to the expectations and should just disappear from the face of the earth. Interestingly in this thread the owners who got animals from breeders were not called names even though there are plenty of incompetent handlers and misbehaving dogs on both sides.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

only read the first page and last page. a thank you and "kudos" to rescue workers!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

RebelGSD said:


> I guess the rescue "knuckleheads", "mensa rejects", "incompetent handlers" etc., whatever names the rescue people were called in these threads are just cannot ever live up to the expectations and should just disappear from the face of the earth. Interestingly in this thread the owners who got animals from breeders were not called names even though there are plenty of incompetent handlers and misbehaving dogs on both sides.


You probably only read the first and last page too just like Huntergreen


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Ace GSD said:


> You probably only read the first and last page too just like Huntergreen


I think this thread is a clear illustration of the nasty, disparaging and condescending comments and attitudes that rescue people have to deal with constantly.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

RebelGSD said:


> I guess the rescue "knuckleheads", "mensa rejects", "incompetent handlers" etc., whatever names the rescue people were called in these threads are just cannot ever live up to the expectations and should just disappear from the face of the earth. Interestingly in this thread the owners who got animals from breeders were not called names even though there are plenty of incompetent handlers and misbehaving dogs on both sides.


 I always find amusement in those who fail to read an entire post...perhaps if you read my words in their entirety you will notice I closed with " * I always enjoy the rescue groups when I see them set up at different venues....most always they have more smarts than what you are describing. I am hopeful, that what you saw is the exception rather than the rule.*".....If you choose to make sweeping generalizations...feel free...however, do not make sweeping generalizations out of my posts when I clearly stated this was most likely an exception to their normal operating procedure.

SuperGeezzz


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Palydyn said:


> Don't mean to be argumentative, but maybe I was not clear in my description of this particular event, at this particular Petsmart. I would have been happy to be accommodating and go a few aisles over except I didn't have that opportunity. It was not possible to even enter the store without running the gauntlet. Not fair to the rescue dogs and certainly not fair to the customers who want nothing more than to make their purchases or drop their dogs off for grooming or see the vet. Of course we would all like to see as many of these rescue dogs find a forever home as possible so why set them up in an impossible situation? I'm sorry but I can't give Petsmart a pass on this because they have overhead to meet. IF as according to another poster they make the decision on where the rescue people set up aren't they part of the problem? Its not rocket science to realize that its best for everyone to move the rescue group slightly off to the side so customers can accommodate them and go around. That way the Rescue group staff and customers aren't so frustrated and the poor dogs have a better chance at being adopted. And you don't have to be a dog person to use your brain although that and an infinite amount of patience helps.


If I observe a bad situation like this and see it is something for the benefit of animals and can see a simple solution to the problem, (so it may not have to happen again)......I ask to speak to the manager. If I don't feel that the suggestion was taken with anything but a grain of salt...I wait till I go home and contact the Regional Manager by Email - It works! Time out of your life - maybe 15 minutes total. Feels - good....

Don't just walk away, just don't walk away.....


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

SuperG said:


> l know exactly what you mean.....it's all about exposure....and the knuckleheads running the rescue exhibit should have thought this through...if Petsmart limits them as to the area they have to set up..and it is not conducive for the dogs as well as inherently being problematic...the rescue group should have simply said "no thank you" and set up at another location. I always enjoy the rescue groups when I see them set up at different venues....most always they have more smarts than what you are describing. I am hopeful, that what you saw is the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> 
> SuperG


The pet store I use most often has a separate room for adoption events. The area is open so people who walk in can see the dogs and/or cats, but it's easy to keep a distance from shoppers and their dogs so neither group crowds the other. Much MUCH better than Petco or Petsmart.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

RebelGSD said:


> Ace GSD said:
> 
> 
> > You probably only read the first and last page too just like Huntergreen
> ...


Honestly? Offline? I've seen FAR more nastiness directed at people who buy than at people who are involved in rescue, and rescue people feel very free to be open with their disdain. So my sympathy level is sort of at, "Meh."


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

RebelGSD said:


> I think this thread is a clear illustration of the nasty, disparaging and condescending comments and attitudes that rescue people have to deal with constantly.


I think your posts are a good illustration on how myopic humans tend to be when they are passionate about something.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

WateryTart said:


> Honestly? Offline? I've seen FAR more nastiness directed at people who buy than at people who are involved in rescue, and rescue people feel very free to be open with their disdain. So my sympathy level is sort of at, "Meh."



You know....I guess I never thought about that until you posted this.

The purchase of my current dog did solicit a few comments from two people I know who are active with rescue groups. They weren't necessarily rude or anything but did have an edge to them.,,,something along the lines that I was thinking more about myself rather than the dogs which needed to be rescued. Those who I know that have rescued dogs, I have never had anything but kind words for them....but then again, I feel the same way for anyone who gets a dog...regardless where they come from. Seems odd anyone would have any type of an attitude about where someone got their dog from....???


SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

selzer said:


> I think your posts are a good illustration on how myopic humans tend to be when they are passionate about something.



This is very true all too often.....passion is a great thing but needs to be handled delicately at times.


SuperG


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

SuperG said:


> WateryTart said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly? Offline? I've seen FAR more nastiness directed at people who buy than at people who are involved in rescue, and rescue people feel very free to be open with their disdain. So my sympathy level is sort of at, "Meh."
> ...


It's been ridiculous. It amazes me, the sheer amount of judgment people have felt free to express to my face, and not just "with an edge" but blatantly. So my patience for that stuff has just run out.

I'm working toward "live and let live" but right now it's sort of conditional on the other side keeping any dissenting opinions to themselves and I'll do likewise as long as they do. (No, not particularly fair or accepting but I'm okay with that.)


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Just another rescue bashing thread, what's new? Specialty of this board. I feel the same "meh" pity for the poor owners of dogs purchased by breeders. Myopic versus self-pity, take your pick


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

RebelGSD said:


> Just another rescue bashing thread, what's new? Specialty of this board. I feel the same "meh" pity for the poor owners of dogs purchased by breeders. Myopic versus self-pity, take your pick


I don't feel sorry for myself, and I don't need your sympathy. But thanks anyway!







I was mostly taken aback by the vitriol because that kind of freedom to be rude was not normal to me and was never typical in my offline social circle. While it may not be the most generous approach on my part, I find that there are some I just can't take seriously anymore.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

RebelGSD said:


> Just another rescue bashing thread, what's new? Specialty of this board. I feel the same "meh" pity for the poor owners of dogs purchased by breeders. Myopic versus self-pity, take your pick



Why the smiley face? Is that your way of ending with, "have a nice day, I hope your dog dies?"


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

selzer said:


> Why the smiley face? Is that your way of ending with, "have a nice day, I hope your dog dies?"


Instead of calling that an assumption on your part, shall we call it myopic?


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

SuperG said:


> I know exactly what you mean.....it's all about exposure....and the knuckleheads running the rescue exhibit should have thought this through...if Petsmart limits them as to the area they have to set up..and it is not conducive for the dogs as well as inherently being problematic...the rescue group should have simply said "no thank you" and set up at another location. I always enjoy the rescue groups when I see them set up at different venues....most always they have more smarts than what you are describing. I am hopeful, that what you saw is the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> 
> SuperG



Rescue groups have that luxury of saying "No thanks". Shelters do not. It's not as simple as you think. Rescues tend to have more avenues open to them on where they can go, when they can go, etc. There have been four or five adoption events for rescues this year already. I'm pretty sure no shelters were at any of them. Why? Because of time, volunteers and distance. We just don't have the resources rescues do, not all of the shelters anyways.

We set up twice a month at petsmart, and keep our cats in their adoption room. Other than that, other than the three or four small events in our little town, we generate nothing except the little bit the city gives up and the rest in donations. 

As it stands, the shelter I am with hasn't put down a dog or cat due to room since 2012, part of it is because we suck it up and realize that by saying "no thank you" we loose what little resource we have.

It sucks. Trust me, many of the volunteers don't like it anymore than customers sometimes, but, our goal of saving the dogs is more important than someones comfort level. /shrugs.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

RebelGSD said:


> I think this thread is a clear illustration of the nasty, disparaging and condescending comments and attitudes that rescue people have to deal with constantly.


I said you maybe only read the 1st and last page too is nasty ? Cause i have not been bashing rescue people here lol... Im sharing that people starts to get sour and nasty when i mentioned where i got my dog from. I love how you cant even share words nicely


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

RebelGSD said:


> Just another rescue bashing thread, what's new? Specialty of this board. I feel the same "meh" pity for the poor owners of dogs purchased by breeders. Myopic versus self-pity, take your pick


Again if you even read before getting all raging and stuff.... many of them said they volunteer to help and also rescue dogs lol. Please make sure you read the comments before you keep making yourself look crazy and crazier lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

GSDolch said:


> It sucks. Trust me, many of the volunteers don't like it anymore than customers sometimes, but, our goal of saving the dogs is more important than someones comfort level. /shrugs.


Aren't shelters financed through our tax dollars and rescues are non-profit, paid for by donations and out of the volunteers own pockets?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

RebelGSD said:


> Just another rescue bashing thread, what's new? Specialty of this board. I feel the same "meh" pity for the poor owners of dogs purchased by breeders. Myopic versus self-pity, take your pick


I guess it is not easy being a martyr...but it is the life you have chosen. 

If you should choose to look at the big picture you should celebrate all responsible pet owners regardless whether the pet comes from a breeder, shelter or rescue. You seem to have a rather large chip on your shoulder regarding where a person gets their pet from...which seems odd for someone who so strongly endorses rescued pets. However, if you truly have an axe to grind with anyone who acquires their pet from any source other than a rescue or shelter, you should just flat out say it....although I think you have already...in so many words. Not that I would respect your opinion but it would carry the same weight as someone who would state that the only place anyone should get their pet is from a breeder.

It's easy for me, I focus on the quality of life a human provides for their pet, not where the pet came from....just that simple. I'm probably not cut out for martyrdom like you....but it is the life I have chosen.


SuperG


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Lilie said:


> Aren't shelters financed through our tax dollars and rescues are non-profit, paid for by donations and out of the volunteers own pockets?



A county/city ran shelter is only as good as the city/county allows it to be in some ways. The money they get is from taxes from residence, but how much really depends on how much is being brought in and what other things the taxes are going for. Some shelters in some areas are high on the list with positive backing, some are really low on the list with city members not giving a darn about them. :/

One local shelter contacted parvo in the shelter last year. Many animals had to be put down. As the intake shelter, they couldn't turn the dog away, they don't have a vet on staff or one that works with them and by the time they new what was going on, it was to late. They got lots of flack for it, but I know the workers and they were heartbroken. They are low on the list of getting money from their county, no one cares. 

So many people want to blame the workers or volunteers at intake shelters. Not realizing that many times the hands of the lower "peons" (as some of us say) are tied. Many of us aren't dog trainers, or hold any political power to control things. We are just all animal lovers who try to get animals adopted so they don't get put down.

Rescues are private non profit groups that can have their own rules and regulations. Donations and grants tend to be what they are ran off of. Rescues (a good one anyways) has ways of doing things that keep everyone healthy and safe. Animals in rescues are pretty much safe from being put down.

Our shelter is doing good right now. That can change with just one phone call. Another area intake shelter that was already full just had to take in 120 dogs from a hording situation. People from other shelters and rescues are scrambling trying to help. It could have easily been us and we would have went from not having to put down, to having to pick who has to take the walk...


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Also to, not everyone takes sides. Typically our response to people, if your dog is from a breeder or rescue is.."Well, he needs a friend!". Done with a light heart. We want our dogs to be adopted, and while we prefer rescue, we know all dogs need love and we want the adopters to be sure they are ready.

We aren't all anti breeder in rescue. 

At least the people I work with are smart enough to know that its irresponsible owners that get dogs in shelters.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

GSDolch said:


> Rescue groups have that luxury of saying "No thanks". Shelters do not. It's not as simple as you think. Rescues tend to have more avenues open to them on where they can go, when they can go, etc. There have been four or five adoption events for rescues this year already. I'm pretty sure no shelters were at any of them. Why? Because of time, volunteers and distance. We just don't have the resources rescues do, not all of the shelters anyways.
> 
> We set up twice a month at petsmart, and keep our cats in their adoption room. Other than that, other than the three or four small events in our little town, we generate nothing except the little bit the city gives up and the rest in donations.
> 
> ...


I appreciate and respect all that you stated.

I imagine there are times when it is a true balancing act and the greater good must be served at the cost of hardship.

" more important than someones comfort level."...not quite sure what that means...I would assume the nature of the 'business" is to create as "comfortable" an environment as possible for both human and animal. Humans tend to make important " purchasing " decisions when they feel more comfortable at that moment. Yes, some are pressured ( uncomfortable ) into making decisions but there can be quite a bit of fallout after the fact. I appreciate you are not afforded this luxury always but feel certain you try your level best to create this contented environment in which to hold these events.

SuperG


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

SuperG said:


> I appreciate and respect all that you stated.
> 
> I imagine there are times when it is a true balancing act and the greater good must be served at the cost of hardship.
> 
> ...


I probably should have explained more, and I am sorry I didn't. I will say that most of that post did come out of frustration. I just had it out with one person blaming an area shelter for not being open at the times she would prefer. Never mind that there are only four workers, no volunteers and their hours are set by the city board. It gets...frustrating.

The comfort level is...hard to explain, but I'll try my best.

The majority of people who we come into contact with are pretty cool, understanding and either give us space because they understand, or they just don't want contact, etc.

On good days, we set up outside, beside the door but not directly in front or to close so people can come to us, or avoid us. Plenty of times though we have had to set up inside...in which case a place is set out for us and we are told "set up there". (this is were we suck it up lol)

We have had people come in with cats not contained, who try to walk through our barking dogs and then get upset with us. Now, our store we go to is bigger, and they do have other ways they can go, however, we are put in the direct route to the vets office.

We've had people who turn around and walk out because they are uncomfortable our dogs are there. (uh....ok? It's a petstore, what do you expect)

We've had people bring their dogs, on flexi leads, into the store, let them run right up to our dog and then ask "is he friendly". In which case, I can say I no longer care about that persons comfort level and I have more than once told someone, not in a nasty way, but in my "mommy voice" that they need to remove themselves and their dogs NOW. 

All of our dogs we take love people....people are our target, not other dogs. Liking other animals isn't needed to go to the adoption events. People get upset over this and have said how uncomfortable they are about it. Ok, well then, this isn't the dog for you, please go away and stop letting your dog run to the dog I just told you doesn't like other dogs. Go see the other volunteer on the other side of the table with the dog that does like other dogs!

I'm not a trainer, or behaviorist or any of the above. I am there to make sure my dog, your dog, myself and yourself are safe and that the dog I have finds a good home.

I've honestly asked someone if they were so uncomfortable why were they still standing there talking to me about a dog they weren't going to adopt.


<breath>


Thankfully though, we have more positive experiences with people than we do negative, but omg, the negative ones......:headbang:

It's like their is a line, and once that line is crossed I and the other volunteers no longer care how comfortable you are. lol.

I hope that made some sort of sense.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Stonevintage said:


> Instead of calling that an assumption on your part, shall we call it myopic?


Maybe my vocabulary sucks, never got around to that vocabulary improvement class. My point was that when we are passionate about something, all we can see is the negative. We cannot see that the majority of the posters here were telling the fellow to give them a break, not take the dog over there, they are trying to help dogs, etc.

But you are so focused on what one or two are saying that fits your agenda as to how you believe everyone's attitude is toward rescue. Single sighted, or can't see the forest for the trees. 

Not sure how my asking about your smiley face at the end of your irritated statement is myopic.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

It's hard to not get jaded when doing rescue. It really is. I don't think the majority of people do it on purpose, but negative experiences stick more than positive ones if we aren't careful. It takes more work to remember and remind ourselves of the positive ones over the negative ones.

Of course, there are some people who are just negative in general, those people are everywhere though.

Thankfully I have good support group to remind me of all the good things, but I can see someone who doesn't have that can sway more to the negative side.

Today as I was going to the gym, I seen Wallace. A Walker Hound that has been adopted out and returned twice to the shelter. I picked him up, took him in and he was a long long way away from home. They have him now and are trying to get in contact with the last people who adopted him, but no luck.

I know many times I find myself not trusting many people and having to remind myself that not everyone is like the people who had Wallace. We can't figure out why people don't want him either, he's one of the most well rounded sweetest dogs we've ever had come through the shelter.


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes had a few people suggest better to get from pound, it's a free world.. people or people.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Is it possible the dogs I have acquired from breeders might have ended up in a shelter if I did not take them myself?

SuperG


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Is it possible the dogs I have acquired from breeders might have ended up in a shelter if I did not take them myself?
> 
> SuperG


That is a valid statement...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

GSDolch said:


> Thankfully though, we have more positive experiences with people than we do negative, but omg, the negative ones......:headbang:
> 
> .


I describe myself as a short term pessimist....whatever can go wrong will go wrong. I also describe myself as a long term optimistic because if I deal with my short term pessimism it paves the path for my long term optimism.

I somewhat count on negative experiences to occur and when the positive experiences take place....it's a nice surprise.

Your emoticon reminds me of some sage advice an old timer gave me a few years ago. He suggested there are too many people who would rather bang their head against a brick wall, thinking they can break it down...when it would be so much simpler and less taxing, to just simply walk around the brick wall. 


SuperG


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

SuperG said:


> I describe myself as a short term pessimist....whatever can go wrong will go wrong. I also describe myself as a long term optimistic because if I deal with my short term pessimism it paves the path for my long term optimism.
> 
> I somewhat count on negative experiences to occur and when the positive experiences take place....it's a nice surprise.
> 
> ...


HA, all to true. 


Although many times talking to people is like talking to a brick wall.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

GSDolch said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I respectfully whole heartedly disagree with this sentiment. If you are taking dogs to a store/event where YOU KNOW ignorant people and poorly trained dogs are going to be, you better only bring bomb proof dogs. 

Wasn't there a huge issue at a parade recently when a KNOWN dog unfriendly rescue dog killed a bystanders dog?? As a rescue, you are going to be considered the expert and held responsible. That parade, the bratty little dog on a flexi leash ran up to GSD and got killed and the rescue was liable for it. Period. 

I have fostered and done events with GSD rescue. I know what you are up against. I respect the heck out rescues. It's hard unforgiving work. So please don't think I am anti rescue. But a dog aggressive dog should NOT go to events where other dogs, out of your control, will be. 

Dog unfriendly dogs should go to events that are not filled with general public dogs. They should go to events where they will be the only dog, or with another dog in the rescue that you have control over. You just have to think outside of the box. The rescue I most recently worked at goes to MLB games and sets up a table, or "beer and bourban" events. Where there are plenty of people but no unknown dogs. One bad incident... Rescue is out of business.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Both my dogs were from a rescue group. Max was never in any danger, though, he was with a foster family who would have been glad to keep him, I think, if adoption had not worked out. Newlie was in a high-kill shelter and was pulled out by a rescue group at the last minute, but I think he would have been adopted by somebody anyway if we hadn't come along.

I couldn't care less where people get their dogs. I am happy to see any animal in a home where they are loved and taken care of by somebody, regardless if it's a puppy from a breeder, a rescue or a shelter. But what is it nowadays where people think they have the right to get in your business and push their own agenda down your throat? And I am not just talking about this issue, it's pervasive. So many people have the idea that they alone are "the way, the truth and the light" and differing with them makes you a bad, evil person. It's their way or the highway so to speak. I don't understand it and I never will, but I find it terribly arrogant.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

gsdsar said:


> I respectfully whole heartedly disagree with this sentiment. If you are taking dogs to a store/event where YOU KNOW ignorant people and poorly trained dogs are going to be, you better only bring bomb proof dogs.
> 
> Wasn't there a huge issue at a parade recently when a KNOWN dog unfriendly rescue dog killed a bystanders dog?? As a rescue, you are going to be considered the expert and held responsible. That parade, the bratty little dog on a flexi leash ran up to GSD and got killed and the rescue was liable for it. Period.
> 
> ...



We are NOT a rescue, we are a shelter. There is a HUGE difference.

If you would like to contact the people in charge and try to educate them I will be more than happy to give you the contact information. Forwarning though, you'll be talking to politicians who aren't going to really care.

I am sorry for not being clear in that we don't take dogs that are crazy nuts that can't be controlled at all. Not all dogs like other dogs in their face, even dogs that aren't dog aggressive or sensitive at all. It's why we position ourselves for the best possible situation, as best we can, and have no problems telling people that the dog in question isn't always good with other dogs and to please remove their dog.

All the dogs we've taken, even the ones that don't prefer other dogs have all been able to handle dogs passing them or standing a few feet from them. Once a dog starts getting pushy is when a line is over stepped.


----------



## TheMutleyCrue (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes, but not 'face-to-face.'
I have an Instagram account for my dogs(it's @themutleycrue), and before I got my boy Sniper, I announced the "breeder will be delivering him next week!"
I did end up getting a lot of hate comments, messages, and people saying I am 'killing dogs' because I was getting Sniper. I encourage rescuing but there is no need for somebody to hate on somebody that much! It's rather disappointing.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

TheMutleyCrue said:


> I did end up getting a lot of hate comments, messages, and people saying I am 'killing dogs' because I was getting Sniper. I encourage rescuing but there is no need for somebody to hate on somebody that much! It's rather disappointing.


I'm surprised you would have to hear such comments.

I'm curious about this subject as I have not really heard the type of ridiculousness you have fielded but have heard some comments somewhat similar but toned down considerably. Does it not seem logical that many of these rescue/shelter dogs at one point or another came from a breeder? I appreciate the fact that many are from unintended breedings but at one point in time, the lineage of the dog had to have come from a breeder. Yes, there are other rescue/shelter dogs which have been surrendered due to other reasons...some certainly are not from the irresponsibility of the previous owners. But, if everyone who purchased a dog from a breeder kept their dogs responsibly, wouldn't there be a dramatic decrease in rescue/shelter dogs? It seems to me, if one wants to solve the problem of too many rescue/shelter dogs, you need to focus on the root of the problem not the result of the problem. 

If I ever heard what you have dealt with from these people such as "killing dogs", I would be quick to reply that they can rest assured you will not be adding to the problem as you are a responsible dog owner...and have dogs which will never see a shelter or rescue....and after that comment I might add that they should take their stern words to the irresponsible dog owners where they might actually affect some change in their "mission".


SuperG


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've never had someone be disrespectful when asked about my dogs. Except for my mutt, all the Hooligans have come from breeders I respect.


----------

